# Bike 07/06: Canyon Nerve ES 9 Testsieger



## Deleted 57408 (1. Juni 2006)

In der neuen Bike Heft 07/06 ist ein Test über Touren-Fullys der 2500 Euro-Klasse. Testsieger Canyon-Nerve ES 9 - Testurteil Super. Ist doch schön für alle, die eins bekommen haben


----------



## Christian_74 (1. Juni 2006)

Auch ohne den MB-Test ist das Bike super.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thory (1. Juni 2006)

petejupp schrieb:
			
		

> In der neuen Bike Heft 07/06 ist ein Test über Touren-Fullys der 2500 Euro-Klasse. Testsieger Canyon-Nerve ES 9 - Testurteil Super. Ist doch schön für alle, die eins bekommen haben




kann's sein, dass die sich wiederholen in den Mags?


----------



## thto (1. Juni 2006)

ES8 ist meiner Meinung nach sinnvoller aufgrund der RLC .


----------



## dubbel (1. Juni 2006)

das ist jetzt kein witz, 
aber ich hab seit gestern von drei seiten gehört, wer den test gewonnen hat: 
cube - canyon - specialized wurden je einmal genannt. 
wer ist es denn nun?


----------



## Fetz (1. Juni 2006)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> das ist jetzt kein witz,
> aber ich hab seit gestern von drei seiten gehört, wer den test gewonnen hat:
> cube - canyon - specialized wurden je einmal genannt.
> wer ist es denn nun?


Das ES 9 hat als einziges "Super".


----------



## dubbel (1. Juni 2006)

super.


----------



## Tom_Leo (1. Juni 2006)

thto schrieb:
			
		

> ES8 ist meiner Meinung nach sinnvoller aufgrund der RLC .



Kann ich voll zustimmen!  

Gruß

Tom


----------



## Mit_mir_nicht! (1. Juni 2006)

thto schrieb:
			
		

> ES8 ist meiner Meinung nach sinnvoller aufgrund der RLC .






			
				Tom schrieb:
			
		

> Kann ich voll zustimmen!
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Tom



Warum ? Erfahrungswerte ?


MMN


----------



## Wuudi (1. Juni 2006)

Warum ? 

Mit der DingsbumsTune haben doch viele nur Probleme...


----------



## Mit_mir_nicht! (1. Juni 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Warum ?
> 
> Mit der DingsbumsTune haben doch viele nur Probleme...



Welche Probleme ?  

MMN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## löösns (1. Juni 2006)

so fies! aber im heft 6/06 steht dch, das neue sei erst am 6 juni am kiosk... aha, seid ihr abonenten? hmmm, in der schweiz kommen die immer noch ein wenig später... 
was ich als (baldiger) torque besitzer frage: wieso ist da nie ein test vom torque? im juni heft war der test "leichte enduros" also das enduro von speci, das trek remedy 66, slayer, ransom, freak, coil air und co sind für mich schon auch zur diskussion gestanden und gehören für mich in die gleiche klasse wie das torque. weil wenns ums testen von freeridern geht, nehmen die das torque ja auch fast nie rein... oder es schneidet als "zu enduro" ab... woran liegt das?

dass canyon mal wieder gewonnen hat freut mich natürlich! obwohl ich nicht so viel auf heft urteile geb...


----------



## walvis (1. Juni 2006)

> Mit der DingsbumsTune haben doch viele nur Probleme...



Naja ist ein neues Gabelsystem deren Setup viele ersteinmal (mich eingenommen) mussten es erst einmal richtig einzusetzen verstehen - dann funktioniert es aber auch wunderbar.


----------



## Wuudi (1. Juni 2006)

Fetz schrieb:
			
		

> Das ES 9 hat als einziges "Super".



Und was ist das ?


----------



## cos75 (1. Juni 2006)

löösns schrieb:
			
		

> was ich als (baldiger) torque besitzer frage: wieso ist da nie ein test vom torque?


Du liest die falsche Zeitschrift.   Im Freeride Magazin 1/06, welches seit gestern am Kiosk von Ausgabe 2/06 abgelöst wurde,  war ein Test vom Torque drin.


----------



## Wuudi (1. Juni 2006)

Nur, dass das Torque eher in die Bike zu den Enduros gehört hätte und nicht in die Freeride....


----------



## cos75 (1. Juni 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Und was ist das ?


Das zählt nicht, das kostet 1000 Euro mehr.  

Sind nicht Ghost und Canyon diejenigen, die am meisten doppelseite Anzeigen in den Zeitschriften schalten ? Die sind bestimmt ganz schön teuer....aber ist ja gut investiertes Geld..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cos75 (1. Juni 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Nur, dass das Torque eher in die Bike zu den Enduros gehört hätte und nicht in die Freeride....


Der Torque Test in der Bike kommt schon noch. Freeride ist ja ein Ableger von der Bike. Da wird der Test aus der Freeride einfach ein bischen umformuliert und in der Bike abgedruckt.

Ich bin heute aber sarkastisch drauf   Liegt wohl am sch.... Wetter !


----------



## Trailsucker (1. Juni 2006)

ganz kurze zwischenfrage: welches magazin würdet ihr abonieren: mountainbike magazin oder die bike??


----------



## Wuudi (1. Juni 2006)

Keinz


----------



## Fetz (1. Juni 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Und was ist das ?


Der Thread-Eröffner bezog sich auf den "Test über Touren-Fullys der 2500 Euro-Klasse". In diesem Test war das Ghost mit  3.499 nicht drin.


----------



## Wuudi (1. Juni 2006)

Aso, konnte ich doch nicht wissen, hab die ja nicht vor mir liegen  sondern nur bei Ghost geguckt...


----------



## RonnyS (1. Juni 2006)

Enduro-Bikes Test im Heft 8/06 ab 11.Juli


----------



## Mit_mir_nicht! (1. Juni 2006)

walvis schrieb:
			
		

> Naja ist ein neues Gabelsystem deren Setup viele ersteinmal (mich eingenommen) mussten es erst einmal richtig einzusetzen verstehen - dann funktioniert es aber auch wunderbar.



Aha  

Die schlechte Bewertung zum SLR XC GF - Sattel kann ich auch nur bestätigen. Für lange Touren viel zu hart, schnelles Taubheitsgefühl, schlechter Halt/Sitz trotz Kevlar.  Es gibt bessere für solch ein Bike und muß zudem nicht immer einer der teuerste sein wie der XC GF. Zum Glück ist das ein Punkt den jeder Ar... für sich selber treffen muß.

Sonst bestätige ich einmal das SUPER. Verbesserungswürdig die Bremse, trotz der genialen Details der AVID 7 wäre mir die Louise lieber gewesen. Wenn da nicht FOX Rotorfreigabe für gr. Scheiben wäre.

MMN


----------



## Wuudi (1. Juni 2006)

Ist der SLR XC GF viel anders als der SLR T1  ? Dieser hat mir - at least auf der kurzen Teststrecke am Gardasee - gut gefallen.


----------



## Mit_mir_nicht! (1. Juni 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Ist der SLR XC GF viel anders als der SLR T1  ? Dieser hat mir - at least auf der kurzen Teststrecke am Gardasee - gut gefallen.



Der T1 scheint im vorderen Bereich besser gepolstert zu sein um das Schambein besser zu entlasten, bin ich aber noch nicht gefahren.
MMN


----------



## razor67 (2. Juni 2006)

was ich als (baldiger) torque besitzer frage: wieso ist da nie ein test vom torque? im juni heft war der test "leichte enduros" also das enduro von speci schrieb:
			
		

> Es gab wohl einen Test -ohne Benotung- in der Okt. oder Nov. Ausgabe von Bike.
> Auf Wunsch könnte ich ihn für dich abscannen (falls ich das "Altpapier" finde )
> 
> Gruß
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 39826 (2. Juni 2006)

Biker-2005 schrieb:
			
		

> ganz kurze zwischenfrage: welches magazin würdet ihr abonieren: mountainbike magazin oder die bike??



MTB Magazin. Aber nur immer drie 3 - Ausgaben Probeabo. Weils da immer klasse zeug gibt.


----------



## löösns (2. Juni 2006)

ja, ich hab natürlich schon alle bike hefte gekauft und auch die beiden tests des torque gelesen und studiert. den artikel aus der bike hab ich gelesen, scheint aber eher ne vortsllung zu sein, als ein direkter vergleich mit der konkurrenz. und ansonsten iat eher das problem mit dem einsatzbereich. weil sich das torque irgendwo zwischen freerider und enduro einreiht, schneidet es im freeride test aus heft 01/06 zu schwach auf der brust ab für einen freerider. und im vergleich mit enduros kommt es gar nie rein. und das versteh ich nicht! von ghost oder speci testen die gleich jede neuheit. das torque kam aber noch nie in einen direkten enduro test! 
vielleicht auch deshalb, weil die hefte von canyon immer die es/esx serie in die enduro tests nimmt. 
dabei kennen wir die langsam. das torque sollte eher mal ein bisschen ruhm erlangen. (oder auch nicht...)


----------



## Deleted 39826 (2. Juni 2006)

also mir gefaellt optisch das torque. für meinen einsatzbereich ist es aber zu schwer und klobig. für enduro find ich es echt genial. viel hübscher als das big mountain.


----------



## schappi (2. Juni 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:
			
		

> also mir gefaellt optisch das torque. für meinen einsatzbereich ist es aber zu schwer und klobig. für enduro find ich es echt genial. viel hübscher als das big mountain.



Alpha
du bist und bleibst ein Poser!
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Wuudi (2. Juni 2006)

Kann jemand die genaue Test-Box des Canyon einscannen ? Um's mit dem Stereo zu vergleichen .


----------



## Friuli-Jay (4. Juni 2006)

Biker-2005 schrieb:
			
		

> ganz kurze zwischenfrage: welches magazin würdet ihr abonieren: mountainbike magazin oder die bike??



Ach da gibts nen Unterschied??


----------



## Bond007 (5. Juni 2006)

Friuli-Jay schrieb:
			
		

> Ach da gibts nen Unterschied??



Aber logisch - hier die beiden Links zu den Magazinen!  

http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/home

http://www.bike-magazin.de/


----------



## Hupert (5. Juni 2006)

schappi schrieb:
			
		

> Alpha
> du bist und bleibst ein Poser!
> Gruß
> Schappi



...stimmt ganz genau, leider.


----------



## Bond007 (6. Juni 2006)

*Offizielle* Information von Canyon, da ich letzten Freitag einfach eine
Anfrage hinsichtlich der Verfügbarkeit des *ES 9* denen geschickt habe:
ES 9 komplett ausverkauft
Einzig, das evtl. jemand einen Auftrag storniert, ansonsten heißt´s abwarten
bis zur neuen Saison, Vorbestellungen sollen ab Spätherbst angenommen werden, als Auslieferungszeitpunkt wird der Januar ´07 genannt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (6. Juni 2006)

Das ist aber gar nicht gut, da kommt der Test eher ungünstig 
Besser wäre der Test eines ES8 gewesen


----------



## Robert-XC (6. Juni 2006)

Lockangebot?


----------



## Wuudi (6. Juni 2006)

Ich glaube die Top-Of-The-Line Canyons (9er) werden immer in geringerer Stückzahl als die Normalo-Canyons (7, 6, etc.) geordert. Kann ich auch vollkommen verstehen...


----------



## Jaykay187 (6. Juni 2006)

walvis schrieb:
			
		

> Naja ist ein neues Gabelsystem deren Setup viele ersteinmal (mich eingenommen) mussten es erst einmal richtig einzusetzen verstehen - dann funktioniert es aber auch wunderbar.



Ich kann die Kritiken an der Gabel auch nicht ganz verstehen. Ist am Anfang vielleicht etwas ungewohnt, aber dann...
Ob es den Testsieg verdient oder besser oder schlechter als ein ES8/ES7 ist, weiss ich nicht. Ich bin die anderen ja nicht gefahren. Ich weiß aber, das es mit Abstand das beste Bike ist was ich bisher gefahren bin. Der Sattel ist aber wirklich grosser Mist, den hatte ich genau eine Tour drauf.


[email protected]: Bei meinem Canyon-Sturz ist das Bike übrigens heil geblieben, aber Rippe, Helm und Brille nicht 

Edit: Ich hatte während der letzten Ausgaben der BIKE auch das Gefühl, das man ein paar Tests mal ohne die Versender gemacht hat. Ich finde das auch in Ordnung, schließlich wollen Hersteller mit normaler Vertriebsstruktur nicht immer in der Ausstatttung neben Canyon & Co. alt aussehen. Ausstattung ist zwar nicht alles, aber doch ein großes Kriterium. Das Canyon Bike steht nicht mal im Inhaltsverzeichnis


----------



## walvis (6. Juni 2006)

> Der Sattel ist aber wirklich grosser Mist, den hatte ich genau eine Tour drauf.



Bin auch nicht ganz zufrieden - allerdings hoffe ich immer noch dass ich mich dran gewoehne. Was wird denn hier als Alternative gehandelt? Der T1?



> Ich hatte während der letzten Ausgaben der BIKE auch das Gefühl, das man ein paar Tests mal ohne die Versender gemacht hat. Ich finde das auch in Ordnung, schließlich wollen Hersteller mit normaler Vertriebsstruktur nicht immer in der Ausstatttung neben Canyon & Co. alt aussehen.



Das ist Unsinn die Bike soll nicht Lobbyismus fuer einige Hersteller betreiben sondern das verfuegbare Angebot testen. Wenn laut Bike Umfrage die Mehrheit plant Versenderbikes zu kaufen sollte man dies in den Tests wiederspiegeln.

Der ewige Standardsatz der an die Nachteile der Versender in jedem Versandbike Test erinnert ist zum einen albern und wohl auf die engen Buende der Redakteure mit Haendlern usw. zurueckzufuehren.

Das ist nur eins: Schlechter Journalismus und Wirklichkeitsverzerrung.


----------



## Jaykay187 (6. Juni 2006)

walvis schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist Unsinn die Bike soll nicht Lobbyismus fuer einige Hersteller betreiben sondern das verfuegbare Angebot testen. Wenn laut Bike Umfrage die Mehrheit plant Versenderbikes zu kaufen sollte man dies in den Tests wiederspiegeln.



Nein, das ist kein Unsinn, sondern meine Meinung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## walvis (6. Juni 2006)

Naja, deine Meinung ist natuerlich frei


----------



## dooley242 (6. Juni 2006)

walvis schrieb:
			
		

> Bin auch nicht ganz zufrieden - allerdings hoffe ich immer noch dass ich mich dran gewoehne. Was wird denn hier als Alternative gehandelt? Der T1?
> 
> 
> 
> Das ist Unsinn die Bike soll nicht Lobbyismus fuer einige Hersteller betreiben sondern das verfuegbare Angebot testen.



Wo bitte ist das Rad denn verfügbar??


----------



## Monsterwade (7. Juni 2006)

Jaykay187 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann die Kritiken an der Gabel auch nicht ganz verstehen.


Mein ES9 kam Ende März und steht seitdem zerlegt in der Garage. Grund ist 
ein nicht funktionierendes Threshold an der Fox Talas Trailtune. Klasse, kein 
Bike an Ostern und auch keins an Pfingsten. Macht da ein Canyon noch Spass?

@dooley242: Du kannst meins haben, sobald wieder eine Gabel drin ist.


----------



## Bond007 (7. Juni 2006)

Trailseeker schrieb:
			
		

> Grund ist ein nicht funktionierendes Threshold an der Fox Talas Trailtune. Klasse, kein Bike an Ostern und auch keins an Pfingsten. Macht da ein Canyon noch Spass?



  Oh je, gleich doppelt Pech mit einem doch sonst so überragend,
abschneidendem Bike - mit der *FOX-Gabel* scheint´s ja wirklich desöftern Ausfälle zu geben!


----------



## Jaykay187 (7. Juni 2006)

Trailseeker schrieb:
			
		

> Mein ES9 kam Ende März und steht seitdem zerlegt in der Garage. Grund ist
> ein nicht funktionierendes Threshold an der Fox Talas Trailtune. Klasse, kein
> Bike an Ostern und auch keins an Pfingsten. Macht da ein Canyon noch Spass?
> 
> @dooley242: Du kannst meins haben, sobald wieder eine Gabel drin ist.



Hätte Dir ein anderes Bike mit defekter Gabel mehr Spass gemacht?

Ich hatte schon in einem anderen Thread geschrieben, das die Defekte an sündteuren Markenartikel mittlerweile immes sind und das nicht hinnehmbar ist. Trotzdem sind wir es zu einem grossen Teil mit unserer "Geiz ist geil-Mentalität" selbst Schuld. Da Handel und Werk nunmal ihre Margen nicht beliebig runterfahren können (und wollen), wird eben an der Produktion gespart. 

Ich meine aber, das die Kritik an der Trailtune bei den allermeisten nicht auf eigenen Fahreindrücken beruht. Manchmal habe ich den Eindruck es soll nur die eigene Kaufentscheidung wertiger dargestellt bzw. der eigene geringere finanzielle Einsatz gerechtfertigt werden.


@Bond007: Je mehr Technik, umso mehr potentielle Ausfälle. Vermutlich würde Canyon aber hier schreiben, das die Ausfälle nicht höher sind als bei anderen komplexeren Gabeln auch.


----------



## Monsterwade (7. Juni 2006)

Jaykay187 schrieb:
			
		

> Hätte Dir ein anderes Bike mit defekter Gabel mehr Spass gemacht?


Den Defekt hätte ich bei einer Probefahrt festgestellt und erst gar nicht gekauft!

Nächstes Mal bin ich schlauer und kauf beim Radhändler.


----------



## Jaykay187 (7. Juni 2006)

Trailseeker schrieb:
			
		

> Den Defekt hätte ich bei einer Probefahrt festgestellt und erst gar nicht gekauft!
> 
> Nächstes Mal bin ich schlauer und kauf beim Radhändler.



Der Radhändler hätte das Rad vermutlich für Dich bestellt und nun würde das Rad nach Deiner Probefahrt beim Händler auf den Ausstausch der Gabel warten. Er kann das Teil schließlich auch nicht reparieren.
Du hättest über Ostern und Pfingsten auch kein Bike gehabt. Das es immer sehr problematisch ist, im Falle eines Defektes ein Versenderbike zu haben, war dir doch von Anfang an klar. Ist ja nicht dein erstes. Man erkauft mit dem günstigen Preis eben nicht nur die Vorteile. Das ist auch bei jeder Internetbestellung das Problem.
Ich werde hier für Canyon keine Lanze brechen. Aber man kauft in erster Linie so ein Bike, weil man trotz bester Teile ordentlich Geld spart. Ich bezweifle, das sich die Kaufmentalität allein durch eine defekte Gabel ändert und man bereit ist, für weniger Bike mehr Geld zu bezahlen. 
Ganz zu schweigen davon, dass du in manchen Gegenden erst mal einen Händler finden musst, der überhaubt weiß das nicht nur Trekkingbikes Federungen haben 

Bitte nicht missverstehen. Ich kann mich hier genauso an meine eigene Nase packen


----------



## Monsterwade (7. Juni 2006)

Ich habe bis jetzt bei Canyon gekauft, weil sie in den einschlägigen Magazinen immer gut weg kamen.
Der Preis ist mir egal.
Gestern war ich bei meinem lokalen Radhänder und habe ein Scott Genius 
probegefahren. Technisch war da alles i.O. und hätte ich es auch so wie gefahren 
mitnehmen können. Jetzt muss ich erstmal mit Canyon klarkommen, was mit dem Bike 
passiert. Was nützt mir ein billiges Bike, wenn es nur rumhängt und man nicht mit fahren kann. 
Hast Du Dir das mal überlegt?

Ich hab jedenfall die Schnauze gestrichen voll von Versenderbikes.


----------



## Christian_74 (7. Juni 2006)

Wie stellst du es dir vor, dass es mit ein Händlerbike gelaufen wäre bei ähnliche Situation?


----------



## sideshowbob (7. Juni 2006)

Trailseeker schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe bis jetzt bei Canyon gekauft, weil sie in den einschlägigen Magazinen immer gut weg kamen.
> Der Preis ist mir egal.
> Gestern war ich bei meinem lokalen Radhänder und habe ein Scott Genius
> probegefahren. Technisch war da alles i.O. und hätte ich es auch so wie gefahren
> ...



und zum thema scott genius kann ich dir sagen, dass der dämpfer so speziell ist, dass er in jedem fall für die wartung oder garantie eingeschickt werden muss. auch das dauert...
du kannst keine anderen dämpfer verbauen und wenn dir von scott wegen einer nicht eingehaltenen / verspäteten wartung (jährlich) die garantie verweigert wird, kannst du dir den spezialdämpfer für schweine geld extra nachkaufen!
auch nicht optimal ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cos75 (7. Juni 2006)

Trailseeker schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt muss ich erstmal mit Canyon klarkommen, was mit dem Bike
> passiert. Was nützt mir ein billiges Bike, wenn es nur rumhängt und man nicht mit fahren kann.
> Hast Du Dir das mal überlegt?
> 
> Ich hab jedenfall die Schnauze gestrichen voll von Versenderbikes.



Das Problem kannst bei einem Händler auch haben, siehe hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=222923

Hast du denn überhaupt bei Canyon schon mal gefragt, ob sie dir eine Ersatzgabel, bzw. da der Defekt ja schon von Anfang an war, eine neue Gabel schicken ?


----------



## Bond007 (7. Juni 2006)

Trailseeker schrieb:
			
		

> Gestern war ich bei meinem lokalen Radhänder und habe ein Scott Genius probegefahren.Technisch war da alles i.O. und hätte ich es auch so wie gefahren mitnehmen können.



 ...kannst ja meines mir abkaufen, dann hätt´st ein *funktionierendes*
Bike!


----------



## cos75 (7. Juni 2006)

cos75 schrieb:
			
		

> [/url]
> 
> Hast du denn überhaupt bei Canyon schon mal gefragt, ob sie dir eine Ersatzgabel, bzw. da der Defekt ja schon von Anfang an war, eine neue Gabel schicken ?



Also ich habe grade in einem anderen Thread "Sattel im Arsch" gelesen, dass du die Gabel schon zum 2.mal eingeschickt hast ? Dann würde ich auf jeden Fall der Hotline so richtig auf die Nerven gehen, wegen einer Leihgabel. Das kanns echt nicht sein.


----------



## thto (7. Juni 2006)

frag doch ob sie dir für nen aufpreis ne 36er oder PIKE einbauen oder RLC ? oder willst du unebdingt die XTT ?


----------



## FloImSchnee (7. Juni 2006)

Aufpreis?!

Da sollte er wohl eher Geld zurück bekommen...!
(mit Ausnahme der 36)


----------



## Bayker (7. Juni 2006)

Es geht doch nicht um den materiellen wert! Mich würde dieser Defekt richtig wurmen! Frag ruhig mal bei der Hotline nach und mach denen da mal feuer unterm hintern. Es kann ja nun nicht angehen, das du 4 monate lang nicht biken kannst , bei einem bike das 2600 euro gekostet hat. Hast du deine bremsen überhaupt schon eingefahren?    

verzwickte situation. wünsche dir glück. Ich warte auch noch auf mein bike wegen Pearl 3.3 und Talas RLC Defekt ! beide Dämpfer nach knapp 400 KM !! sehr schade :-(


----------



## FloImSchnee (7. Juni 2006)

Jaykay187 schrieb:
			
		

> Trotzdem sind wir es zu einem grossen Teil mit unserer "Geiz ist geil-Mentalität" selbst Schuld. Da Handel und Werk nunmal ihre Margen nicht beliebig runterfahren können (und wollen), wird eben an der Produktion gespart.


Den Zusammenhang zw. "Geiz ist geil" und einer Gabel, die im Retail EUR 1199,- kostet kann ich immer noch nicht sehen....

Die Marge ist sicher mehr als ausreichend, wenn Rock Shox ähnlich gute Gabeln für weniger als die Hälfte anbieten kann...


----------



## FloImSchnee (7. Juni 2006)

Bayker schrieb:
			
		

> Es geht doch nicht um den materiellen wert!


Sicher, bei einem *Tausch *schon...

(sonst käme er ja günstiger weg, die (reparierte) XTT irgendwann selbst zu verkaufen...)


----------



## cos75 (7. Juni 2006)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> Den Zusammenhang zw. "Geiz ist geil" und einer Gabel, die im Retail EUR 1199,- kostet kann ich immer noch nicht sehen....
> 
> Die Marge ist sicher mehr als ausreichend, wenn Rock Shox ähnlich gute Gabeln für weniger als die Hälfte anbieten kann...


Ich hab von jemanden (Insider) gehört, dass die Fox 36er einen Bikehersteller nur 30 Dollar mehr als eine Pike kostet. Der hohe Retailpreis bei Fox ist nur dazu da, um dem Kunden glauben zu machen, es wären die besten Gabeln auf dem Markt.

Wenn man sich die Canyon Bikes anschaut kann man zwischen Modellen mit Fox und RockShox Gabeln (ESX7-ES7) auch keinen Preisunterschied feststellen, obwohl eine Fox RLC doch eigentlich doppelt so viel wie ein Stahlfeder Pike kostet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bayker (7. Juni 2006)

cos75 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab von jemanden (Insider) gehört, dass die Fox 36er einen Bikehersteller nur 30 Dollar mehr als eine Pike kostet. Der hohe Retailpreis bei Fox ist nur dazu da, um dem Kunden glauben zu machen, es wären die besten Gabeln auf dem Markt.
> 
> Wenn man sich die Canyon Bikes anschaut kann man zwischen Modellen mit Fox und RockShox Gabeln (ESX7-ES7) auch keinen Preisunterschied feststellen, obwohl eine Fox RLC doch eigentlich doppelt so viel wie ein Stahlfeder Pike kostet.




da ist schon was dran. !!!!! eigentlich ne sauerei von fox. Aber vom finish her sehen sie halt ziemlich schick aus, die RS allerdings auch. Die RS gibts aber ja leider nur in schwarz. Obwohl mir die Farbe der Gabel eher 2. rangig ist. Ich würde sagen dass, einschließlich mir, die kunden einer Fox eher aus prestige-gründen und wegen des Designs zu einer Fox greifen. Von der Funktion und qualität her ist eine RS um nichts schlechter. Bin selbst schon eine Pike und 2 versionen der Reba von meinen Freunden gefahren! Sehr schön verarbeitet und spitze ansprechverhalten. 

das mit dieser Preis-halsabschneiderei ist wie mit den Tommy Hilfiger Shirts / klamotten. 

In °Sonstwo° für einen hungerlohn produziert und für das X³ fache verscherbelt. 

nichts gegen die qualität und generell gegen fox. Ich verstehe allerdings nicht diese verlogenen preise, wohingegen die RS - Leute anscheinend ehrlich zu ihren Kunden sind und nich 100 % draufschlagen


----------



## TheDarkKnight (7. Juni 2006)

Dito und genau das sind die Gründe warum ich aufs ESX zurückgegriffen habe weil dat Ding vorne ne Pike hat. Wenn man sich die vielen Threads ansieht was Fox momentan so für Qualitätsprobleme hat, seien es nun Dämpfer oder Gabeln dann überleg ich mir echt wo die das ganze Geld reininvestieren was die als Marge bekommen. 
Wahrscheinlich in Werbung und in die Optik. Bei RS scheint das ja alles bissel besser zu laufen und bei viel geringeren Preisen eigentlich ebenbürtige Produkte anzubieten. Da ist mir RS um Längen sympathischer als FOX.


----------



## Bayker (7. Juni 2006)

TheDarkKnight schrieb:
			
		

> Dito und genau das sind die Gründe warum ich aufs ESX zurückgegriffen habe weil dat Ding vorne ne Pike hat. Wenn man sich die vielen Threads ansieht was Fox momentan so für Qualitätsprobleme hat, seien es nun Dämpfer oder Gabeln dann überleg ich mir echt wo die das ganze Geld reininvestieren was die als Marge bekommen.
> Wahrscheinlich in Werbung und in die Optik. Bei RS scheint das ja alles bissel besser zu laufen und bei viel geringeren Preisen eigentlich ebenbürtige Produkte anzubieten. Da ist mir RS um Längen sympathischer als FOX.




ganz genau. ich habe es auch schon "bereut", obwohl es vllt etwas voreilich ist so zu urteilen. Allerdings kann auch eine pike oder reba und co. probleme haben. Keine gabel ist perfekt ! Nur ich hätte mir eine steifere und robustere gabel gewünscht. 

wenn ich mir die pike mit dicker steckachse angucke und deftig bremse dann verhält die sich schon anders als ne talas.

aber naja
bei canyon anrufen udn um ne pike betteln kann ich doch nich oder? 

muss ich whl mit leben

warten wir erstmal ab was aus meinen reparierten dämpfern wird. Pearl 3.3 und Fox Talas RLC. vllt werden "wir" die besten freunde aufm trial :-D


----------



## dooley242 (7. Juni 2006)

Trailseeker schrieb:
			
		

> Mein ES9 kam Ende März und steht seitdem zerlegt in der Garage. Grund ist
> ein nicht funktionierendes Threshold an der Fox Talas Trailtune. Klasse, kein
> Bike an Ostern und auch keins an Pfingsten. Macht da ein Canyon noch Spass?
> 
> @dooley242: Du kannst meins haben, sobald wieder eine Gabel drin ist.



Ich will ja gar kein Canyon, das bezog sich auf die Aussage von walvis, dass die Bike verfügbare Räder testet.


----------



## RonnyS (7. Juni 2006)

bayker....wenn Deine Gabel wirklich "hinüber" sein sollte
(glaub ich schon mit etwas viel² Bitte³ und psssst)
.....ist eine Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious Gabel drin
(wenn das mit dem Laufrad möglich ist)

...aber sind wir einmal ehrlich (hättet Ihr als Einkäufer Anfang 2005
die Pike coil für alle ES und ESX geordert ?) 
im Hinterkopf die Supertestberichte der FOX Gabeln
(TTRail-Ansage) im Gegensatz zu einer "neuen Judy" ?


----------



## Bayker (7. Juni 2006)

RonnyS schrieb:
			
		

> bayker....wenn Deine Gabel wirklich "hinüber" sein sollte
> (glaub ich schon mit etwas viel² Bitte³ und psssst)
> .....ist eine Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious Gabel drin
> (wenn das mit dem Laufrad möglich ist)




du meinst wirklich sowas würden die machen? 

ich würde es begrüßen, aber naja dann würde auch eine neue nabe dazukommen  

ich warte erstmal ab was genau an der gabel defekt sein soll und ob ich ne neue bekomme oder sie repariert wird. 

schau mer ma.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CES7 (7. Juni 2006)

Was ist denn jetzt an deiner Talas und deinem Pearl defekt?
Bist du 10 Meter gedropt oder was?


----------



## Jaykay187 (7. Juni 2006)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> Den Zusammenhang zw. "Geiz ist geil" und einer Gabel, die im Retail EUR 1199,- kostet kann ich immer noch nicht sehen....
> 
> Die Marge ist sicher mehr als ausreichend, wenn Rock Shox ähnlich gute Gabeln für weniger als die Hälfte anbieten kann...



Wäre die Frage nicht eher, warum eine Gabel für 1199.- immer noch in irgendeiner Sonderzone in China produziert werden muss?


----------



## Bayker (7. Juni 2006)

CES7 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist denn jetzt an deiner Talas und deinem Pearl defekt?
> Bist du 10 Meter gedropt oder was?




ich bin knappe 400 km gefahren, darunter höchtens 500 meter, wo die federelemente wirklich beansprucht waren, sprich schwieriges gelände. 

Bin insgesamt 6 mal mit dem Bike weggewesen. 

Ich muss etwa 10 km straße fahren, bis ich in einem wald angekommen bin. 

wenn ich da angekommen bin, heißt es erstmal uphill und ich stelle den dämpfer auf meien "gespeicherte" stellung und senke die gabel völlig ab. 

ja und wenn ich dann oben bin fahre ich einige kilometer ( 50 -60 ) bis ich an der stelle bin, wo ich wieder runter muss. beim downhill stelle ich den dämpfer auf open und die gabel travel ich wieder hoch.

logisch

ich b in weder gesprungen, noch habe ich sonstetwas mit den federelementen gemacht, keeine pressluft, entfetter, hochdruckreiniger, oder sonstwas.

aber.....
wenn ich vom rad absteige und es leicht belaste, und der dämpfer kurz vorm ausfederzustand ist macht es ein komisches geräusch, ja ein klacken. 

und das problem der gabel ist ja allebkannt mittlerweile.

ein knarzen wies schlimmer nicht mehr geht.

vom herrn gutachter bei canyon wurden sie als defekt anerkannt und da dies noch in der garantiezeit geschah ( kaufdatum: 19.4 ; einsendedatum: 31.5.) habe ich glück gehabt, das dieser mangel so früh aufgefallen ist. 

achja und ich bin nie gestürzt !. ich glaube  ich nerve morgen den typen der hotline nochmal und frage nach was nun GENAU mit den dämpfern ist !


----------



## thto (8. Juni 2006)

qualitätsschwankungen haben einige hersteller, meine F80RLT und Talas sind mir als nicht Leichtgewicht steif genug, allerdings springe ich keine 2meter vom fels runter........ erinnern wir uns an die probleme von manitou letztes jahr , wovon ich mit meiner black (3defekte=3versaute wochenendtouren) leider betroffen war, dicker artikel in der MB !!! jeder nach seinem belieben ich habe mich bei meiner probefahrt, warum auch immer auf dem ES wohler gefühlt als auf dem ESX und ich habe mir wirklich sehr sehr viel zeit genommen ......


----------



## Staabi (8. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

Ihr schlagt bei Eurer Diskussion ja hohe Wellen. Ich sehe die Fox Talas und die Pike in 2 verschiedenen Einsatzbereichen, die sich zwar irgendwo überlappen, aber doch in verschiedene Richtungen gehen.

Fox produziert übrigens in den USA. Und auch im OEM-Einkauf kann man wirklich nicht von "Billiggabeln" sprechen, da macht ihr euch falsche Vorstellungen.

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## Bayker (8. Juni 2006)

ja, wie schon gesagt warte ich erstmal ab was nun genau mit den dämpfern los ist und hoffe mal das ich vllt noch vor den sommerferien wieder fahren kann. Wenn sie nach der reperatur wieder vol funktionsfähig sind und auch halten, was sie versprechen, bin ich vollends zufrieden. 

ich sagte auch das ich nicht voreilich urteilen möchte, nur ich finde es halt sehr schade das die gabel schon nach 400 km kaputt gegangen ist. Wahrscheinlich hat sie wegen Unterforderung den geist aufgegeben .


----------



## Jaykay187 (8. Juni 2006)

Bayker schrieb:
			
		

> Wahrscheinlich hat sie wegen Unterforderung den geist aufgegeben .



Gibs doch endlich zu. Du bist die Lämershagener Treppen zu schnell "geflogen"


----------



## Bayker (8. Juni 2006)

Jaykay187 schrieb:
			
		

> Gibs doch endlich zu. Du bist die Lämershagener Treppen zu schnell "geflogen"




nix da    

da höchste was ich "gesprungen" bin, das waren vllt 20cm, wenn überhaupt. Obwohl, ich bin hauptsächlich waldautobahn gefahren und nix technisch-anspruchsvolles, welches die talas oder das bike generell ins schwitzen bringen könnte.

Gesprungen ?! neeeeee !! 

also doch unterforderung. hin und wieder mal ein wheelie, aber das mach ich sogar mit meiner starrgabel  

........ich warte


----------



## Deleted 57408 (8. Juni 2006)

Ist doch immer wieder interessant zu beobachten, wie sich so ein Thread entwickelt: zunächst vom Testsieger-Bike zur den Threadinhalt überhaupt nicht betreffenden Federgabeldiskussion


----------



## schappi (8. Juni 2006)

petejupp schrieb:
			
		

> Ist doch immer wieder interessant zu beobachten, wie sich so ein Thread entwickelt: zunächst vom Testsieger-Bike zur den Threadinhalt überhaupt nicht betreffenden Federgabeldiskussion



Und wenn du genau schaust ist es immer wieder die selbe Person die in allen threads as gleiche Geheul anstimmt.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bayker (8. Juni 2006)

schappi du tust mir leid


----------



## Christian_74 (8. Juni 2006)

Weil er deine Posts lesen muß?


----------



## Bayker (8. Juni 2006)

ich dachte da eher an die penetranten posts, die er hier fabriziert


----------



## Christian_74 (8. Juni 2006)

Ok, zu seine Art zu posten stimme ich dir zu. Schappi tippt meistens seine Posts mit einer Keule in der Hand . Aber warum gibt er dir darum Leid?


----------



## aemkei77 (8. Juni 2006)

...


----------



## Sisu (8. Juni 2006)

Bayker schrieb:
			
		

> ich dachte da eher an die penetranten posts, die er hier fabriziert



@bayker
wenn hier jemand penetrant ist...dann doch wohl eher du


----------



## MTB_freak (9. Juni 2006)

petejupp schrieb:
			
		

> Ist doch immer wieder interessant zu beobachten, wie sich so ein Thread entwickelt: zunächst vom Testsieger-Bike zur den Threadinhalt überhaupt nicht betreffenden Federgabeldiskussion



Ja und mit so Bemerkungen geht dann das gemecker los wer was falsch macht, ich nicht nein du bist ein $%&§$§. Des machts alles bloß noch schlimmer............


----------



## MTB_freak (9. Juni 2006)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> Den Zusammenhang zw. "Geiz ist geil" und einer Gabel, die im Retail EUR 1199,- kostet kann ich immer noch nicht sehen....
> 
> *Die Marge ist sicher mehr als ausreichend, wenn Rock Shox ähnlich gute Gabeln für weniger als die Hälfte anbieten kann*...



Ja aber die kommen nicht aus Taiwan sondern aus der USA..........


----------



## pisskopp (9. Juni 2006)

Kauft euch ein Freak das wurde getestet und taugt...
Made in Germany und net zammengschweisst in Thailand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aemkei77 (9. Juni 2006)

pisskopp schrieb:
			
		

> bla bla bla


...


----------



## FloImSchnee (10. Juni 2006)

MTB_freak schrieb:
			
		

> Ja aber die kommen nicht aus Taiwan sondern aus der USA..........


Aha, und?


----------



## Jaykay187 (12. Juni 2006)

Auch nach diesem schönen und anstrengenden Wochenende muss ich das "Super" der Bike bestätigen. 
Wirklich ein ganz tolles Bike Canyon, aber an der Montagequalität müsst ihr teilweise wirklich noch arbeiten.


----------



## Hupert (12. Juni 2006)

Jaykay187 schrieb:
			
		

> Wirklich ein ganz tolles Bike Canyon, aber an der Montagequalität müsst ihr teilweise wirklich noch arbeiten.



Führ das doch mal bitte näher aus. Das was zu wünschen übrig läßt kann jeder behaupten... wir wollen Fakten!


----------



## Thaddäus (13. Juni 2006)

da stimm ich hupert nur zu - die fakten will ich etz auch hörn. ich hab an meim es7 (des ich ja nur drei tage hatte da dhl es aufm versand geschafft hat den kompletten hinterbau zu verbiegen) nämlich net wirklich schlechte verarbeitung zu sehn bekommen. ausser halt die "verarbeitung" von dhl XD


----------



## Jaykay187 (14. Juni 2006)

Hupert schrieb:
			
		

> Führ das doch mal bitte näher aus. Das was zu wünschen übrig läßt kann jeder behaupten... wir wollen Fakten!



*In meinem Südtirol-Urlaub hatte ich einen undichten Hinterradbremsschlauch (direkt am Hebel). Insofern ärgerlich, weil ich dort natürlich keine Garantie in Anspruch nehmen konnte und so 30 für die Reparatur (neu anschneiden) und Befüllung bezahlt habe. Ich konnte die Bremse aber wegen der langen Abfahrten natürlich auch nicht so lassen  Zumal ich wirklich schon bis zum Anschlag durchziehen konnte.
Laut der Südtiroler Werkstatt, war es aber ein Fehler von Avid, da die Bremsen fertig zusammengebaut geliefert werden. Da ich das Bike vorher nur 2mal fahren konnte, ist es Zuhause nicht aufgefallen.  

*Ein Schaltzug hinten ist (war) am Ende komplett aufgedreht. Hab da leider nicht schnell genug daran gedacht, selbst rechtzeitig eine Tülle aufzustecken. Der andere ist vorne erst gar nicht vollständig montiert. Es schauen einige Drähte raus.  

Ausserdem bei Lieferung:
*Bremszugschelle an der Gabel war locker. 
*Schaltgriff links war komplett falsch eingestellt.
*Falscher Dämpfer montiert. 

Ich muss dazu sagen, das ich mein ES9 schon zu Beginn des Jahres bekommen habe und die Canyon-Monteure bestimmt unter sehr hohen Druck gestanden haben, die Lieferschwierigkeiten des Vorjahres vergessen zu machen.  

Das sind alles Dinge, die passieren können und auch bei anderen Herstellern passieren. Es schmälert meinen Eindruck eines traumhaften Bikes kein bisschen. Kleinigkeiten eben.

@Thaddäus: Mir ist es schleierhaft, wie man den Hinterbau eines ES auf dem Versandweg verbiegen kann. Ich habe aber auch nicht von der Produktions- oder Produktqualität gesprochen, sondern ausschließlich von der Montage. 
Das Fahrwerk des ES und die Produktqualität sind m.E. über jeden Zweifel erhaben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thaddäus (14. Juni 2006)

ok da muss ich dir wirklich zustimmen - die sache mit dem dämpfer is nich normal, die schelle an der gabel ist zwar nur ne kleinigkeit sollt aber auch net vorkommen, beim schaltgriff weiss ich etz irgendwie nich was du mit falsch eingestellt meinst - schließlich testet canyon ja jedes bike vor der auslieferung und stellt schaltung bremsen usw ja ein.
aber für die sache mit der bremse denkich kann canyon nix dafür ich hab nämlich auch schonmal gehört dass die befüllt und entlüftet ankommen und der bike-hersteller die nur noch dranschraubt.

des mit dem hinterbau ging so:
aufm versand zu mir hat dhl des paket halt hochkant hingestellt und dadurch lastete des ganze gewicht auf dem hinterbau, dem schaltwerk und dem bremssattel. da hat des paket dann anscheinend nen schlag von unten abbekommen weil die seite auch ca 3-5cm gestaucht ist. am schaltwerk (x0) ist ein plastikteil abgebrochen, des schaltauge und des ausfallende hats dabei verbogen, und (was ma bei so einem starken schlag schon vermutet man aber nicht sehen kann) den hinterbau (sagt canyon) verzogen.


----------

